

Do founders have to have a miserable life in order to succeed? - mkagenius
https://medium.com/@mkagenius/do-founders-have-to-have-a-miserable-life-in-order-to-succeed-bf46f764d535

======
nhangen
Author only quoted a single source, so I'd argue that the hypothesis is
invalid.

IMO, natural born entrepreneurs don't see it as being a zombie or miserable,
and creatives that found their way to entrepreneurship can. It really depends
on personality type.

